# Jaguar Cichlid Won't Eat



## TMF89 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've had him since he was only about 2", started on flake food, but he won't touch pellets. I've tried a few different sizes/brands, and nada. I quit feeding him flake in order to try and force him (I wouldn't have let him died) to eat pellets, and he finally started. He did that for a few weeks and filled out tremendously, went from looking like a minnow to a bass. However he quit eating them, and hasn't for a couple weeks. I'm just trying to figure out what to do, there are several other fish in the aquarium who eat regularly, and every now and then he'll eye up a pellet like he's thinking about it, but he never does more.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I find it's always best to slowly introduce a new food, but it doesn't sound like your jag was taking to the pellets period, so that might not have worked in your case. I do think it's a bad decision to abruptly change from flake to pellet only, I always introduce new foods slowly, over time. It sounds like this guy didn't really have a choice.

I would try the flake again and see how he does, just for curiosities sake. You may be dealing with more than a stubborn fish, but I would want to know before medicating. Do you have a tank to move him to?

What size tank is he in? Tank mates? Tank maintenance regimen? Water parameters? How long has the tank been set up?

Let's look at everything just in case he doesn't eat the flake...


----------

